# Notícias sobre meteorologia no IM



## Kispo (16 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

Há uns dias atrás, o IM publicou no site uma notícia relativamente à primeira queda de neve do ano em Pequim. Engraçado que neste momento essa notícia foi retirada; pesquisei no histórico de notícias e não encontrei. 
A juntar à festa, não fizeram qualquer referência ao Inverno rigoroso em várias partes dos EUA e Europa, nem tão pouco há recente queda de neve na Coreia ( uma das maiores dos ultimos 100 anos).

Que escolha de noticias tão independente!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

Eu publiquei esse noticia aqui no Forum, no tópico de Seguimento da Ásia 2011.


----------

